# Mk5 rear bags, RE5's without top bracket/nipple



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

Is anyone running RE5's without the top bracket and the nipple cut off? I know alot of people are doing it with airhouse bags, but the re5's are double bellowed and I heard that might make the bags not sit right. If anyone can shed some light on this for me it would be much appreciated. 
Happy new year btw!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

get D-Cups and the nipple doesn't have to be cut. It still goes low


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

passat_98 said:


> get D-Cups and the nipple doesn't have to be cut. It still goes low


i have D-cups. i want it lower


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

A lot of reverse rake isn't enough for you? You want more :sly:


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

just looking for maybe a 1/2"


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

another pic


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

then trim the d cups. you can get a 1/2" out of trimming them


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

airhouse2's are an inch shorter when deflated right? here an old thread i made during my research.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5086992-mk5-rear-set-up&p=68442261#post68442261

:thumbup:


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have never had a problem with mine not seating right.


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ looks sick 

RE's straight to the frame right?


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

just let me get under there....i will lay it out as low as it will physically go!!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have re5's and the top nipple half cut off and the rear is down plenty low. Bottom bracket is almost identical to the d cups. 
Yes the air house 2's are an inch smaller, but the re5's don't "swell" out like the air house 2's, so you don't have to worry about the bag rubbing on the shock bolt.


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm using d-cups and air house 1's. never had an issue with the bag rubbing. just make sure you bolt the bottom cup down tight and you are good.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

So ... Nick, did you cut or trim ?

How low did it go ?


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

Does anyone have any more pictures/advice on how RE-5's with d-cups look with the nipple cut off? Would also like to know if it's reliable/safe to do this with the RE-5's. Might as well bring back a thread that already asked this right?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

I have no nipple. 

I secured them like this: 


























I can't post pics of the rear aired down, since I am still in the hospital. However, I can asure you it will tuck 17s.


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice! Clever work :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

this is how i mounted them on russel's mk6 
and if you do not have access to a welder,just drill a hole instead of a stud and have a longer bolt go inside the frame rail ,so even when the car is up in the air it will still keep the bag centered,that's all you gotta do, because when its under the weight of the car it wont move. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6130/5928302945_ec8c5017b6_z.jpg[/img] IMG_0929 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6020/5928302627_6bf62951ee_z.jpg[/img] IMG_0928 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6131/5928305263_b9aecd2860_z.jpg[/img] IMG_0937 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6014/5928306693_a7706dd48e_z.jpg[/img] IMG_0941 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6009/5928308907_13734325b7_z.jpg[/img] IMG_0949 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6121/5952765877_f5a9b7e09f_z.jpg[/img] IMG_0999 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you for your help man! PM'd sent your way...


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am running the same setup, and mine seems a tad lower then yours. I cut a lot off the top bracket and nipple, and this is what I got:


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, here is mine now with the nipple still there. It's XL's in the front & RE-5's with D-Cups in the rear. Looking to go lower in the rear so that's why I was inquiring about eliminating that nipple. 










Both of those cars look a lot lower than mine in the rear lol.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

trim the cups


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> I am running the same setup, and mine seems a tad lower then yours. I cut a lot off the top bracket and nipple, and this is what I got:


 i wonder if the different shocks also have effect. 
russ is running koni,so possibly thats what holding him up a little.


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm running the airlift shocks in the rear. Don't know if that's lower or not but what I do know is that it doesn't let the rear go high at all lol.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> this is how i mounted them on russel's mk6
> and if you do not have access to a welder,just drill a hole instead of a stud and have a longer bolt go inside the frame rail ,so even when the car is up in the air it will still keep the bag centered,that's all you gotta do, because when its under the weight of the car it wont move.
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6130/5928302945_ec8c5017b6_z.jpg[/img] IMG_0929 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6020/5928302627_6bf62951ee_z.jpg[/img] IMG_0928 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> ...


 Really like this approach. 

I might redo mine once I get my Dorbitz LCA in. 

To all of you running RE and SS bags: 

Do they usually make a popping sound when they inflate from 0 psi ?


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

A local guy took his rear setup off his mk5 and put it on his mk6 and the mk6 was nowhere near as low as the mk5 was. That white gti is the lowest mk6 in the rear that i have seen.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

That is by far the best mounting solution I have seen, or can imagine for cut nipples. 

Its so clean and simple.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

*D cups cut down to 1/4 inch*

I got another 3/4 inch out of mine


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

glad to see this thread back up 
I ended up cutting the nipple off and removving the top bracket. its secured fine and hasnt given me any issues in the past 6 months 
heres a pic


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if the re6's will work or will they be too large to fit?


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Does anyone know if the re6's will work or will they be too large to fit?


 I think they will get pinched in the lower control arm when aired out around the sides, not sure but I know the rre 5s are tight.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

The SS6s and RE6s do get pinched on the LCA. Mine pop every time I air up from 0 psi. I had to get Dorbitz LCA to run SS6s.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> The SS6s and RE6s do get pinched on the LCA. Mine pop every time I air up from 0 psi. I had to get Dorbitz LCA to run SS6s.


 If I were to run them would it ruin the bag in any way? I bought some on a whim not really thinking about which ones I was getting. Should I just return them and go with some re5's?


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> If I were to run them would it ruin the bag in any way? I bought some on a whim not really thinking about which ones I was getting. Should I just return them and go with some re5's?


 Over time I think it would be bad for the bag rubbing the outer edge of the control arm causing it to leak. The only difference from the two bags is a 1/2 inch in diameter and the rre 6s will raise the car two more inches than the rre 5s. Unless you are going to modify your control arms to fit the rre 6s 
I would exchange them out for the rre 5s that are proven to work on the stock control arms.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

1490R32 said:


> Over time I think it would be bad for the bag rubbing the outer edge of the control arm causing it to leak. The only difference from the two bags is a 1/2 inch in diameter and the rre 6s will raise the car two more inches than the rre 5s. Unless you are going to modify your control arms to fit the rre 6s
> I would exchange them out for the rre 5s that are proven to work on the stock control arms.


 X2. 

Even if you make the LCA wide enough to fit the 6s they still pinch the bag. They actually work better on unmodified LCAs.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> X2.
> 
> Even if you make the LCA wide enough to fit the 6s they still pinch the bag. They actually work better on unmodified LCAs.


 Well dang, looks like I have some bags to return. Or sell. Are there any other bags that go lower than these or as low with less modification? I've heard that slam specialties are pretty much your best bet.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

You are better of returning them and getting SS5s or RE5s. I did SS6 because of the extra weight the wagon carries in the back. 

Drew tells me he has used slam specialities 6 series bags before on unmodified control arms. However, I have tried on both and they always make a popping sound when inflating from 0 psi.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> You are better of returning them and getting SS5s or RE5s. I did SS6 because of the extra weight the wagon carries in the back.
> 
> Drew tells me he has used slam specialities 6 series bags before on unmodified control arms. However, I have tried on both and they always make a popping sound when inflating from 0 psi.


 Well I'm really hoping not to destroy the bags. I want something reliable. Plus I still have some time. I had some unexpected expenses come up and I'm still needing a few parts. I'm short quite a few things. 

So if you hear of any front struts floating around on the cheap, preferably xl's, and some re5's lemme know.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Well I'm really hoping not to destroy the bags. I want something reliable. Plus I still have some time. I had some unexpected expenses come up and I'm still needing a few parts. I'm short quite a few things.
> 
> So if you hear of any front struts floating around on the cheap, preferably xl's, and some re5's lemme know.


 
The Air House 2 is another bag you can use but its a single bellow bag/see link 
www.universalairsuspension.com/store/index.php?cPath=25&osCsid=2f4e3c78361ad09bdd009c1d85481546


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

1490R32 said:


> The Air House 2 is another bag you can use but its a single bellow bag/see link
> www.universalairsuspension.com/store/index.php?cPath=25&osCsid=2f4e3c78361ad09bdd009c1d85481546


What are the advantages/disadvantages of double bellow vs. single bellow?


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> What are the advantages/disadvantages of double bellow vs. single bellow?


I believe its better ride quality with the double bellow ones but the air house 2 will go lower than the rre 5s around a 1/2 inch.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

1490R32 said:


> I believe its better ride quality with the double bellow ones but the air house 2 will go lower than the rre 5s around a 1/2 inch.


Oh right on. I've been on coils for almost three years rolling at a height where I constantly get asked if I'm on bags. So ride quality is the least of my concerns. Is there any tweaking of the nipple :thumbup: I have to do to get those that low? Any need for brackets?


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Oh right on. I've been on coils for almost three years rolling at a height where I constantly get asked if I'm on bags. So ride quality is the least of my concerns. Is there any tweaking of the nipple :thumbup: I have to do to get those that low? Any need for brackets?


You will need D cups to mount them just the same as the rre 5s. I cut my nipple almost in half and also the D cups to get more low.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

if you really looking to go low, do this:
get 2 of airhouse 2 bags ($132)and 2 of s10 brackets($42) thats all,cut the nipple completely.
http://www.newmaticsinc.com/Airhouse2_p/107600.htm
http://www.newmaticsinc.com/product_p/1351.htm


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)

I got what Misha just said and it's real nice,fitment is proper and it also gets u lower a hair more


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> this is how i mounted them on russel's mk6
> and if you do not have access to a welder,just drill a hole instead of a stud and have a longer bolt go inside the frame rail ,so even when the car is up in the air it will still keep the bag centered,that's all you gotta do, because when its under the weight of the car it wont move.
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6130/5928302945_ec8c5017b6_z.jpg[/img] IMG_0929 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6020/5928302627_6bf62951ee_z.jpg[/img] IMG_0928 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> ...




How is the ride with this set up? Do you get any clunking sounds?
Does that bolt get screwed into the RE5 screw hole top
Bolt hole or is it smaller to just fit in there?
I'd be afraid it wouldn't connect each time. Thanks


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

chadone said:


> How is the ride with this set up? Do you get any clunking sounds?
> Does that bolt get screwed into the RE5 screw hole top
> Bolt hole or is it smaller to just fit in there?
> I'd be afraid it wouldn't connect each time. Thanks


yes the bag screws onto the bolt and stays connected at all time,vehicle rides really good with this setup.but don't forget to replace your stock shocks as well for something shorter. (fk,bilstein,airlift..)
and i believe there is not clunking because all top and bottom completely secured ,so no free moving parts.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> yes the bag screws onto the bolt and stays connected at all time,vehicle rides really good with this setup.but don't forget to replace your stock shocks as well for something shorter. (fk,bilstein,airlift..)
> and i believe there is not clunking because all top and bottom completely secured ,so no free moving parts.


Beautiful good sir. So as long as it's screwed in and secure it won't have an issue. I have koni shocks. I'm
Looking to get lower on my d cups once I camber in more.


----------



## cmedubbin (May 16, 2011)

Rat4Life said:


> if you really looking to go low, do this:
> get 2 of airhouse 2 bags ($132)and 2 of s10 brackets($42) thats all,cut the nipple completely.
> http://www.newmaticsinc.com/Airhouse2_p/107600.htm
> http://www.newmaticsinc.com/product_p/1351.htm


when you cut the nipple completely how would i secure the s10 brackets on top? would there be clearance for the air line on top of the airhouse2 bag?


----------



## ExcitableOne (Mar 3, 2008)

When you cut that perch/nipple completely off, there really isn't a way to secure any brackets to the top unless to weld or fabricate something. As for air lines, if you're running either AH or Slam Specialties, the air lines are run to the bottom of the bag through the control arm. I personally don't have any experience with running bags with no top brackets, but people seem to be doing it with no problems. Hope that helped. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## cmedubbin (May 16, 2011)

thanks for answering my question:thumbup:


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

i cut the nipple off 6 months ago at least, no problems with RE5's.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

mk6 rabbit with airhouse 2 bags and s-10 cups,koni rear shocks,bumpstops removed.
15" wheels,quarter panel edge goes to the lip,pretty low.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7142/6439677845_c0d13195bc_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3168 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7168/6439664205_391814b646_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3135 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7163/6439662569_7f3a7e17db_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3132 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/6439664723/in/photostream
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7030/6439664723_73c7f3bb3c_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3136 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
lots of room between shock bolt and bag,make sure to mount bottom bracket little bit of center to make more room for the bag.
sorry for bad pics


----------



## cmedubbin (May 16, 2011)

looks awesome i cant wait to do mine


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Had my local shop do my rears

Rat4life style.  thanks for the idea


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

buy my air house 2s and d cups.... someone.:thumbup: i was going to do this but then got a mkiv


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

^^^ Ditto, I'm selling a set as well! :beer:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

mine are brand new........everything


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Start your own for sale thread Don't jack this


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

i do thanks:thumbup: not thread jacking just stating a fact. moving on


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Car is back from the shop










Tucking 15's


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

New control arms. 

Same top bracket.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> New control arms.
> 
> Same top bracket.


Dorbritz?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes, with SS6s.


----------



## DieselDave359 (Jul 14, 2014)

I know that this thread is really old but you can run SS6 bags with IDF control arms also..


----------

